# Feed wagon



## Russell Smith (Dec 10, 2019)

I am looking for a feed wagon to haul silage from a neighbors pit to about 40 cows. The cows are about 4 miles from his place. I would probably pull it with a pickup then switch to a tractor when I get there. I don't need scales or anything to fancy just something to transport the silage and auger it out. Thanks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Look for a used Kelly Ryan/ Schwartz/ Arts-Way/ Schuler / Roorda feed wagon. Simple, cheap, will work perfect for what you're trying to do.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/ListingsDetail/Detail.aspx?lp=TH&OHID=162347471


----------

